# Linothele megatheloides Care and questions



## Biollantefan54 (Jan 30, 2013)

I recently came across this spider (Linothele megatheloides) on some pictures and they look STUNNING! Where can I get one? I tried to look up some info and care and I can't find a thing! Does anyone keep these amazing spiders? What is the care and is there a site that I can get one at?


----------



## Ciphor (Jan 30, 2013)

Ken the bug guy has them from time to time. He is sold out of them at the moment, probably waiting for a new generation to grow a little bit.

He does have another stunning species of _Linothele_, _L. curvitarsis_ http://www.kenthebugguy.com/pet-spiders-for-sale/linothele-curvitaris.html

He has another spider that is very similar as well, but this one is a Hexathelid, and if you have not owned a defensive fast as lightning spider that has dangerous venom, I would not recommend a spider in the hexathelid family. Anyway though its a red fanged funnel-web spider _Macrothele gigas_ http://www.kenthebugguy.com/pet-spiders-for-sale/macrothele.html

Both are beautiful, funnel weaving, mygalids. Just one has a venom that you should be highly cautious of. If you get tagged, you wont 'ride it out', you will spend some time in the ER.

Added some pictures to help ya out ^_~

_Linothele curvitarsis_ http://archiwumallegro.pl/linothele_curvitarsis_zlote_unikaty_l3-1118404192.html
_Macrothele gigas_ http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=4846&catid=newimages

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jan 30, 2013)

I will probably wait a bit on that, I love them but currently not enough for 75$, I am getting that Obt and Gbb so I am saving my 280$.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## mingu (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi,

Pretty easy to keep. I bought one subadult female (3 inches legspan) almost 2 years ago. Molted 4 times in my care and she's doing great. She an adult now. The temperature is between 70-75 F. Her cage size is 12 x 12 x 12 inches. I use pottingsoil as substrate, about 2 inches high. Never let the substrate dry out. Keep one side moist. I spray once a week on the side of her web. Decoration is not necessary, one piece of cork bark will do fine. She has a good feeding respons, but I offer small prey items, not bigger as an inch. She wont take big prey items. Crickets and redrunners are the best choise. She's very skittish, fast and will retreat immediately when disturbed. I am planning to get more slings in the future. This species are awesome to keep.
You can find pictures of my specimen and her cage on this link: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?202606-Mingu-s-picture-thread
I hope this was helpfull.


----------



## Avery (Feb 2, 2013)

I had a L. megatheloides that matured male. It didn't live for all that long once it matured. I would definitely keep them again. They're very cool spiders. Linothele fallax is also really nice looking. I wouldn't recommend Macrothele gigas unless you're very experienced.


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Feb 2, 2013)

Yeah, it is seventy dollars at kenthebuguy and I only have 230 dollars but I am getting to tarantulas so I will wait on that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petross (Feb 3, 2013)

Beautiful spider


----------



## Broomy (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi all,

If anyone has any macrothele gigas slings please could you pm me, I am looking for approx half a dozen also Linothele megatheloides, I am located in the UK

Thanks


----------



## UrbanTarantulas (Jan 26, 2014)

I recently got a Megathelodies and a Falax from Joe Rossi here on the boards... Both are stunning.  They web like crazy... but careful as they are very fast.  I have them in Coco, spray them down once in a while, and they seem fine.


----------



## Webdrop (Feb 8, 2014)

*Linothele suitable for terrariums*



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Linothele suitable for terrariums in the form of cylinders and craters with a diameter of up to 2 meters, humidity through drip irrigation and spraying cobwebs with LED backlight.


----------

